# Eventide SP2016 Reverb - Is it a good plug-in?



## pfmusic (Oct 10, 2018)

I've got a few reverb plug-ins from Valhalla and other bits here and there.

Saw a few comments about this new plug-in from Eventide but would love to hear if it's a worthwhile inclusion?

Thanks
Patrick


----------



## al_net77 (Oct 10, 2018)

IMHO yes, very clean sound and quality. And for 70$ is quite a no-brainer...


----------



## Sanlky (Oct 10, 2018)

It is good, it doesnt sound like the original hardware, since it had converters which make it sound "vintage", and the plug in dont have that vintage nice sounding.

I generally use it when i need an instrument to be placed back on the mix, and EQ its not enough, also if you want to emulate what happens on the back of the room, its quite helpful, since it doesnt consume much CPU you can use many instance to place in different places of the room, few plug ins accomplish this good, but for me, for percussions, brasses, Harps tends to benefit a lot from this plug in. Its how you mix it, this plug in could be useful or useless since it doesnt sounds awesome as many other plug ins, but it do great what it does, i got mine on an eventide sale and worth every penny.


----------



## tmhuud (Oct 10, 2018)

It’s in my top 20


----------



## storyteller (Oct 10, 2018)

tmhuud said:


> It’s in my top 20


Haha. Ranked behind, which ones may I ask (reverbs specifically)?


----------



## wst3 (Oct 10, 2018)

I was fortunate enough to use an Eventide Princeton 2016 a long time ago. At the time it was one of my favorite reverbs. When Eventide released the 2016 Room I grabbed it. And it gets a lot of use, alongside reverb plugins from Exponential Audio, Valhalla, Liquidsonics, UA, and others. No one reverb (yet) covers all the bases.

At the intro price this is a steal! It just sounds great!


----------



## tmhuud (Oct 10, 2018)

storyteller said:


> Haha. Ranked behind, which ones may I ask (reverbs specifically)?


Off the top of my head, here are a few:
Bricasti M7 (ignore if you weren't interested in hardware being ranked)
Space Designer (because I know it better than anything else and it does some other really fucked up things tempo related that you can spend hours getting lost on.
Seventh Heaven
LEXi Bundle- Random Hall
SPAT
Vienna Suite (Convo) - Something really special
Valhalla Vintage Verb
UAD EMT 140
2CAudio Ether
Eventide2016 (I have to confess though I use this mostly in a plugin chain with 5 or so other plugins (some delays, eq's and other reverbs) I think Alan Meyerson showed me this setup. I use it to bring a really special spacial sound to solo winds. Its sheer magic and if you take the 2016 out of the chain it all falls apart.
Fabfiler PRO-R
[EDIT] 
And EW SPACES


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 10, 2018)

not sure if its the same or if it maters in this context but it also has the position slider which is soemthing alan mayerson uses to push back instruments that are too close or harsh sounding.


----------



## Henu (Oct 11, 2018)

I got so annoyed with always hunting for a reverb that's "best bang for buck" or using impulses that are just too static, that I ended up buying the whole Lexicon PCM bundle last week. Right now it feels one of the best investments I've done for a long time!


----------



## lumcas (Oct 11, 2018)

To the OP

Don't want to sound like a broken record, but there's a 30 day fully functional demo for any Eventide plugin.
Don't be lazy and grab it here...

https://www.eventideaudio.com/plugin_demo

That will be worth more than any advice or a thousand reviews. We cannot try before buy majority of Kontakt libraries, but now it's your turn and I mean it in a good way. In 30 minutes you will know ins and outs, the sound, GUI and will be able to judge for yourself.

I can tell you I like it a lot (and I like the old one too and the upgrade price is a no brainer, game changer, whatever) but no one can tell you if it's a worthwhile inclusion for YOU.


----------



## pfmusic (Oct 12, 2018)

lumcas said:


> To the OP
> 
> Don't want to sound like a broken record, but there's a 30 day fully functional demo for any Eventide plugin.
> Don't be lazy and grab it here...
> ...


Thanks, going to buy this.


----------



## Sanlky (Oct 18, 2018)

Today i realized there was an update to 2016 which its called SP2016.

Fortunetly, i was still on time, all i said before was for the previous version. The only thing i have to say, the update is amazing. At first it conserver original character, faders are far more confortable than those old knobs, and fast to set a value. 2016 only had one program(if it had more someone tell me because never found them). SP2016 has 6 programs/algorythms, and its far more versatil than before, i would say its now one of my firsts choice on Synth, i will have to do a lot more to know it better  but the 30usd upgrade was worth it.


----------



## Divico (Oct 19, 2018)

How would you compare this to Valhalla Room ?


----------



## ThomasL (Oct 19, 2018)

Divico said:


> How would you compare this to Valhalla Room ?


I would say it's the opposite, Valhalla Room excels at looooong tails while I feel the strength in sp2016 is in the shorter reverbs.

Just my thoughts of course.


----------



## Sanlky (Oct 19, 2018)

Divico said:


> How would you compare this to Valhalla Room ?


Algorithms are so different to compare. But they can complement each other.


----------



## JanR (Oct 26, 2018)

gsilbers said:


> not sure if its the same or if it maters in this context but it also has the position slider which is soemthing alan mayerson uses to push back instruments that are too close or harsh sounding.



Has anyone compared the new SP2016 with the Stereo Room 2016 when doing this Alan Meyerson trick? I was planning to get the Stereo Room for that, but if the new sp2016 has the exact same algorhythm and sounds exactly the same when doing the same trick I’ll go for the new one since its on sale now.
My Stereo Room trial has expireren like a year ago so I cant compare the two at the moment..


----------



## Sanlky (Oct 26, 2018)

JanR said:


> Has anyone compared the new SP2016 with the Stereo Room 2016 when doing this Alan Meyerson trick? I was planning to get the Stereo Room for that, but if the new sp2016 has the exact same algorhythm and sounds exactly the same when doing the same trick I’ll go for the new one since its on sale now.
> My Stereo Room trial has expireren like a year ago so I cant compare the two at the moment..


It sounds the same, it just have -3db peak differences in volume. It also has 5 more algorythms you can try, far more versatil. Anyways i think Chroma from Logic can do the same trick, didnt try yet.


----------



## Francis Bourre (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## JanR (Oct 31, 2018)

Sanlky said:


> It sounds the same, it just have -3db peak differences in volume. It also has 5 more algorythms you can try, far more versatil. Anyways i think Chroma from Logic can do the same trick, didnt try yet.


Thanks for the reply, just bought the SP while it is still on discount! So putting the output to +3db should make it identical with the old stereo room 2016 algorhythm?
Chroma has a distance knob but I dont likt the sound of Chroma, too boxy and metallic sound. And I switched to Qubase so cant use that anyway.


----------



## Sanlky (Nov 3, 2018)

JanR said:


> Thanks for the reply, just bought the SP while it is still on discount! So putting the output to +3db should make it identical with the old stereo room 2016 algorhythm?
> Chroma has a distance knob but I dont likt the sound of Chroma, too boxy and metallic sound. And I switched to Qubase so cant use that anyway.


Not necessary, peak-3db difference, it may have some compression previous version had, rms is similar. Sound its quite the same and you can make it better with other algos. Just try yourself  
Harps tends to need a loooot of reverb(or some chained short delays might help), dry brass too, some EQ(rolling a bit of high frecs with shelf filter), SP2016 new algos are pretty good, they do the job perfectly. New interface its pretty faster to work with, just play with it, you dont have to make the same trick exactly like Alan Meyerson, you have to make it sound awesome and theres not rule for that 
Also, with new plates and new algos, i really liked SP2016 Room with Drums, and plate with synths and vocals. There are a lot of great reverbs for those cases, but liked it a lot on synths.
For orchestral mixing nowadays, my main reverbs tends to be Seventh Heaven and SP2016. Dont own 2caudio, but i might be buying its entire pack. illusion from Liquid Sonics also looks amazing and phoenix reverb might be another good buy.


----------



## paulwr (Nov 6, 2018)

Sanlky said:


> For orchestral mixing nowadays, my main reverbs tends to be Seventh Heaven and SP2016. Dont own 2caudio, but i might be buying its entire pack. illusion from Liquid Sonics also looks amazing and phoenix reverb might be another good buy.



I just got this last night and in some quick experiments with a piccolo part in a high energy orchestral mix, I was able to get a great feeling of location in space while keeping detail. That is special. I still will use my Bricasti emulation of "Berlin Hall" for the main verb tails for orchestra, but into that may be some nice helpings of this new little guy SP2016 Reverb! The Slate VerbSuite using the Liquid Sonics engine and same impulses does a great job with the Bricasti emulation. I've been using it in combination with Waves Abbey Road Plates, but SP2016 may replace Abbey Rd Plates much of the time if this all shapes up as I suspect. Placement in a room along with definition... NICE.


----------



## coreycoleman (Nov 9, 2018)

I use it pretty frequently. Especially for short room sounds. And the far/near control is pretty unique.

I’ll often send to a short verb from most instruments/stems if the overall recording is too dry as a matter of course.

From there I may use longer reverbs on specific things

Softube’s Tsar-1r is a little ninja for these things as well


----------



## Sanlky (Nov 19, 2018)

Liquids sonics Illusions looks good also, dont want to try it yet, or i will end up buyin. :(


----------



## paulwr (Nov 30, 2018)

I do a sort of the Alan Meyerson chain thing, Kramer tape>SP2016 only for position>Bricasti for tail (using Verbsuite for that "Berlin Hall" is a very worthy verb tail). Best ambient space setup I've put together yet, I really like it a lot for orchestral things. I like the SP2016 with tail for other things, it is a great verb. You aren't really compromising anything, its great for those things it fits well with.


----------



## JEPA (Nov 30, 2018)

any one using Sonnox Reverb? what is your experience with it, IF...


----------

